# Turkey contest



## whossbows (Feb 13, 2013)

What about a turkey contest like the spike contest?;:


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 14, 2013)

why the heck do you guys like sending RC free stuff??

He's got a good job and can but what he wants...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 14, 2013)

Mudfeather said:


> why the heck do you guys like sending RC free stuff??
> 
> He's got a good job and can but what he wants...



Just go ahead and give him the prize!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol I'd be in on this  I've decided this is the year of the longbow so I'm game. Don't think I can out do rc but ill try to give him a run for his money


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 14, 2013)

Count me in,  atleast I can be an "Also Tried"


----------



## robert carter (Feb 14, 2013)

I`m in!! I love Turkey hunting..BUT my honey hole got clear cut so its gonna be tough for me. I will probably hunt 90% in the ghillie suit. It won`t be easy. Good luck,RC


----------



## trad bow (Feb 14, 2013)

I will give it a go!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 14, 2013)

I've only taken three and that's with a gun. Although my chances are slim and none I'd like in.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 14, 2013)

They're hard enough for me with a shotgun, but why not. Im in.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sound like fun Jeff, count me in.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 14, 2013)

Im in.maybe we can get someone, to start an offical list


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 14, 2013)

Me too!! I aint scared!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

ALRIGHT!! Jonathan's in!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 14, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> Me too!! I aint scared!



well, I'm scared. Never even killed a turkey..... period. And i can see them from my bathroom window. That's pitiful.  I'm in tho'-


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2013)

whossbows said:


> Im in.maybe we can get someone, to start an offical list



Hey now, you started this thing Jeff, get with the program. What's it gonna be, longest beard, longest spurs, shortest beard, shortest spurs, inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't wait to hear the final roster and rules! How bout most birds and if a tie breaker is needed go to beard length?


----------



## Clipper (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in.  If I kill one it will be my first turkey with any kind of weapon.


----------



## woodyjim (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't have... a bow,turkey call,camo,or a blind. But I have a shot gun and some turkey loads...I'm out oh yeah,never got a turkey


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 15, 2013)

sawtooth said:


> well, I'm scared. Never even killed a turkey..... period. And i can see them from my bathroom window. That's pitiful.  I'm in tho'-



Ill call one in for ya!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 15, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> Ill call one in for ya!



Idk I've witnessed your calling  haha just kidding. He's good I'd take him up on it


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 15, 2013)

Calling em in not the problem. Killing with bow & arrow might be.No No: Dang I use to be a lot younger. Time keeps on ticking. mIkE


----------



## whossbows (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok Al.which ever bird weighs the most wins.and taken with traditional equipment


----------



## devolve (Feb 15, 2013)

im in for sure.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 15, 2013)

Bird has to be a turkey


----------



## whossbows (Feb 15, 2013)

Al has agreed to help with the official rules and a few changes


----------



## Al33 (Feb 15, 2013)

OK folks, I got suckered by one of them Tennessee slickers to help get this thing formatted with some rules. Doing it by weight is difficult as my scales may be weaker than your scales. Here is what I have come up with for determining a winner:

Most toms killed regardless of beard or spur sizes or even weights will determine a winner. Of course they have to be legal and harvested according to all appropriate game laws.

 Should no one kill more than one tom then a drawing from all those who did take one tom will decide the winner.

Should two or more hunters kill two toms then the winner will be determined by drawing from these double entries.

Should more than one hunter be fortunate enough to kill their limit of three toms a drawing from these triple entries will be done to determine a winner.

Should a hunter kill more than three toms then he goes to jail, loses his hunting privileges for life, and his bow is confiscated by the State.

Got it??? Good, now start practicing and lets have some fun with this. I will be practicing on the head shots.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Al.I like the term slickers


----------



## snook24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the last one! Ok I look forward to this. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lets make it interesting.  How about smallest legal bird takes the prize.  Add beard length, spur length and weight for the final score.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in too.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 21, 2013)

Count me and Luke in for slingin some turkey arrows. We might get lucky.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 21, 2013)

Al33 said:


> OK folks, I got suckered by one of them Tennessee slickers to help get this thing formatted with some rules. Doing it by weight is difficult as my scales may be weaker than your scales. Here is what I have come up with for determining a winner:
> 
> Most toms killed regardless of beard or spur sizes or even weights will determine a winner. Of course they have to be legal and harvested according to all appropriate game laws.
> 
> ...



Got it; good job Al.

I am in!


----------



## tee p (Feb 21, 2013)

not sure why, but I'll play


----------



## whossbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Im allowed 4 in tn


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2013)

whossbows said:


> Im allowed 4 in tn



Well then we will just have to cut you off at three.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2013)

I still agree with what Biggie Hoffman said one time,"they deserve a face full of #5s".


----------



## whossbows (Feb 22, 2013)

Fine.     (;-)


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 22, 2013)

Count me in.   This might be the year!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2013)

OK, whossbows operates off of a smart phone for his web perusing and posting so it's not all that easy. 

Here is a list of all I found that wanted in on this fun contest:
Whossbows
Snook24
Lorren68
Robert carter (3) The WINNER
Stump shooter
Todd Cook
Al33 (2)
Stick_n_string
sawtooth
Clipper
Devolve
DAGATOR16
jerry russell (1)
Luke Russell
Jake Allen
Tee p
Red Arrow
ngabowhunter
Stabow
DWB (1)
markland
Knee Deep
trad bow (2)
johnweaver
hogless
PRlongbow
buckbacks
Navy Dave

*Total contestants: 28*

There were others who posted in this thread but did not indicate they wanted in on the competition. If you want in just post it up and I will edit this post accordingly. Just as with the spike contest, participants are expected to send something to the winner. This something may or may not have any great value, but the winner will hope it does.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Al


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Please ad my name to the list Al.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 22, 2013)

Killing a wild turkey or calling a wild turkey.: mIkE


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 22, 2013)

Which way did that hen go?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, there she is.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 3, 2013)

Getting closer


----------



## snook24 (Mar 3, 2013)

The string tracker and new arrows will be in this week then practice begins!


----------



## stabow (Mar 4, 2013)

can I get in.....


----------



## Frey (Mar 4, 2013)

*I'm in...*

It's been a while and I think it time to play with them ole birds again. Why not make it real hard and go with the bow!

Tom


----------



## whossbows (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes you can


----------



## Al33 (Mar 4, 2013)

List of participants updated. Total of 20 participantsso far. Link to post with list:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7648378&postcount=39


----------



## DWB (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this contest just for Georgia hunters?  Do I have to hunt Georgia birds to participate?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 5, 2013)

DWB said:


> Is this contest just for Georgia hunters?  Do I have to hunt Georgia birds to participate?



No, but we will use the Georgia season dates for the contest. If you want to join us just let me know and I will add your name to the list.


----------



## DWB (Mar 5, 2013)

When does Georgia's season start?


----------



## snook24 (Mar 5, 2013)

March 23rd


----------



## DWB (Mar 5, 2013)

Please add my name to the contest.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## markland (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in but probably only gonna get 2 weeks to hunt this year with my crazy busy schedule I have here at work, but I'll definitely be out there hunting and might as well try it.  But 1 of those weeks with be in KY which isn't quite fair, but hey I'll take all the luck I can especially with 'ol Tradbow Jeff hunting around me, hope he leaves me a bird or 2!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 6, 2013)

Mark don`t make Jeff tote the blind and decoys...you know  he is getting old...lol..RC


----------



## markland (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah tell me about it RC sometimes I think it would be best just to put him down like a broke leg horse!  LOL


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Mark don`t make Jeff tote the blind and decoys...you know  he is getting old...lol..RC





markland said:


> Yeah tell me about it RC sometimes I think it would be best just to put him down like a broke leg horse!  LOL



Hey Jeff, they haven't figured out that Geezers Rule.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 8, 2013)

How is everyone setting up? I don't think the pop up blinds I have are big enough so I think I'll make blinds outta brush and hope the decoys keep their attention.


----------



## markland (Mar 8, 2013)

I have shot every bird but 3 in my Double Bull Blind, it is the ticket for sure to get a shot with traditional equipment but I am wanting to do more no blind hunts as well.  However it is extremely difficult to draw a trad bow on a bird in range and not get spotted without everything being just perfect at the time of the shot, so you will have some missed opportunities but it is very exciting.
I have shot up to 62-64in bows out of that blind but prefer much shorter ones as it does give you a little more room and not having to worry as much with where your limb tip is at the time of the shot, but if you setup your decoys correctly and position yourself in the blind at the proper position, you will have plenty of bow clearance.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great thanks. 14 days left!


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I've never killed a turkey before but you can count me in. Should I go ahead and send my stuff to Rc?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2013)

snook24 said:


> How is everyone setting up? I don't think the pop up blinds I have are big enough so I think I'll make blinds outta brush and hope the decoys keep their attention.



I will be doing a lot of my hunting from a blind I built a few years ago but also have a Double Bull blind I use if the birds are not coming to the built blind or if I want to try a different location. Mark is dead on about the bow length.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2013)

Did anyone read my poster in the picture? Some graduate student changed the wording on me at work back in the 1980's.mikE


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Did anyone read my poster in the picture? Some graduate student changed the wording on me at work back in the 1980's.mikE



Well I went back and read it and now see what you are talking about.

Are you gonna get in on this thing or not?


----------



## snook24 (Mar 8, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Did anyone read my poster in the picture? Some graduate student changed the wording on me at work back in the 1980's.mikE



Hahaha I saw it now  nice!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 8, 2013)

Aww Al them boys don't bother me none. Those youngins got a ways to go to catch up with me even though I am slowing down some. Be fun watching them try. Put me in this little old contest and we will see whats what with them.


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 9, 2013)

Count me in Al.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 9, 2013)

johnweaver said:


> Count me in Al.



Good deal John, you make 25 so far.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 9, 2013)

RC is loving all the people signing up!!!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 10, 2013)

Went to the club this morning to pull a game cam card, work on my blind, and remove a downed pine tree top that was blocking a view I needed. lorren68 joined me for a visit and helped out then we shot our bows awhile. Had a great morning and the game cam pic's have me pumped to say the least.  COME ON MARCH 23rd!!!!!

The tom in the first pic seems like he had something he wanted to tell me.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great pictures Al. Did you mount your camera low on the tree for turkey pics, cause you sure got a good angle in your pics? 

 Looks like your in the right spot Al, good luck on the turkeys!


----------



## snook24 (Mar 10, 2013)

NICE! Looks like your gonna have a good chance with the contest!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 10, 2013)

Should we just send our stuff to Al now


----------



## Al33 (Mar 10, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> Great pictures Al. Did you mount your camera low on the tree for turkey pics, cause you sure got a good angle in your pics?
> 
> Looks like your in the right spot Al, good luck on the turkeys!


I mount my camera about 2' off the ground. 
I built and placed the blind just for this ridge several years ago. It is a natural travel and feeding area for all kinds of critters. I was very concerned it may not be what it used to be after they timbered on the North and East sides to withing 100 yards last turkey season. All the timbering really messed me up last year and I only got to hunt the blind a few days. Sure was encouraging to see all the fresh sign and these pic's on my game cam.




whossbows said:


> Should we just send our stuff to Al now



Hey, I have to make the shots IF I get them. There ain't nothin' for sure when it comes to turkeys. Besides, we have some real turkey killin" machines here in this trad archery forum and I expect there will be quite a few birds posted up.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 10, 2013)

That tom was saying "Hey man Where are the babes!".  Little does he know, in a few weeks an old feller will be waiting behind curtain #1, with a keen eye and a razor sharp broadhead.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wax them strings, sharpen the heads, and put on the long johns and rain gear. Looks like the opening weekend is gonna be wet and cold. 

I'll try and shoot shoot a wet tom if I get a chance but he won't make for a pretty picture.

I'm thinking I will take my buddy heater to my blind.

Who is gonna wimp out due to the weather forecasts?


----------



## Slingshot85 (Mar 20, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 20, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Wax them strings, sharpen the heads, and put on the long johns and rain gear. Looks like the opening weekend is gonna be wet and cold.
> 
> I'll try and shoot shoot a wet tom if I get a chance but he won't make for a pretty picture.
> 
> ...



I ain't planning on wimping out. 
Wind, and wet woods make for some very quiet slipping.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 20, 2013)

Count me in Al. I am going to have a place near the house this year to try it with the long bow! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 20, 2013)

My weekend to work. I'll be out there come Monday morning.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm gonna give it a try. Saturday is my 40th birthday, so I'm hoping to get my first turkey as a birthday present.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ill be there getting wet with my dad if I'm not working Saturday. He's recently got back into hunting and has never killed a turkey so ill be calling this weekend  once he gets one ill brake out the bow.


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Mar 20, 2013)

Count me in ...really look forward to the challenge
 at  Ole Tom !
Dixie


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just a few more days!!!!!!!!!!!!   I have fiddled with all my calls, my vest, my bow, my arrows, my muzzleloading shotgun, and my muzzleloading rifle.  I hope to lay the smack down on one with the bow, unfortunatly for me the company I work for had the property logged and they clear cut 95% of our hunting property.  If I cant find one there, I will be heading to public land.


----------



## hogless (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## PRlongbow (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in Al


----------



## Al33 (Mar 22, 2013)

You & Jim have been added Paul. 

This will be a lot of Tom's last night to roost. I hope I can give one a dirt nap in the morning and wish you all the best of luck. 

I heard a gobble and yelping while working on my blind this afternoon and they were close.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 22, 2013)

I cant go till next week end.good luck every one


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 22, 2013)

I will jump in at the last minute if yall let me...


----------



## hogless (Mar 23, 2013)

I have to work this weekend it will be Monday before I get to go maybe the weather will  be better


----------



## snook24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Work was canceled due to rain so I actually get to go  here we go!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a hen milling around and heard two toms gobbling but they have not showed up YET.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Good luck al get Em!


----------



## NavyDave (Mar 23, 2013)

Why not?  I'm in if it aint too late.  Never killed a turkey so I can't do any worse!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 23, 2013)

I rode my bike in to my blind in the rain this morning. Sat till about 2:00 and decided to take the blind down and relocate it to another place for tomorrow morning. After I got everything put away I notice something about 300 yards away. It's a Tom strutting. I sat down and called a bit, he starts heading my way then disappears. I call again and I get two more gobbles from another spot. As I'm looking that way 5 toms come out of the woods and into the field. They start headed my way also. I get ready for them, but they change directions and vear off to my left about 70 yards away. About 10 minutes later I hear yelping directly behind me. I yelped back and she would yelp back at me. While this is going on I see another Tom across the road 200 yards away. He is strutting and gobbling. I slowly turn and look behind me and I see one strutting about 50 yards away. A truck drives by and spooks the one across the road and the hen behind me soon wonders off taking the other Toms with her. I sat for a while longer then got up and put my blind back up where I had it and rode my bike back to the car. Ill be back after them in the morning.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2013)

That had to be exciting Ronnie. Good luck in the morning!!
I came out @ 6. Didn't see or hear a turkey after 12:30. Got some good video of 2 of 3 jakes doing the air hump dance. 

Trying again on the morning.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 23, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> I rode my bike in to my blind in the rain this morning. Sat till about 2:00 and decided to take the blind down and relocate it to another place for tomorrow morning. After I got everything put away I notice something about 300 yards away. It's a Tom strutting. I sat down and called a bit, he starts heading my way then disappears. I call again and I get two more gobbles from another spot. As I'm looking that way 5 toms come out of the woods and into the field. They start headed my way also. I get ready for them, but they change directions and vear off to my left about 70 yards away. About 10 minutes later I hear yelping directly behind me. I yelped back and she would yelp back at me. While this is going on I see another Tom across the road 200 yards away. He is strutting and gobbling. I slowly turn and look behind me and I see one strutting about 50 yards away. A truck drives by and spooks the one across the road and the hen behind me soon wonders off taking the other Toms with her. I sat for a while longer then got up and put my blind back up where I had it and rode my bike back to the car. Ill be back after them in the morning.



I don't think I'd move it either haha 
I made it to the woods and set up right as it stopped raining. At my first call I had one respond and hens all over. One of the hens came in then the big white headed gobbler did but he was about 35 yards out and never closed the gap before leaving with a hen. As I was about to head out for some food I call one more time and got a gobble! He gobbled the whole way to me and got within 25 yards but he was also with a hen who didn't wanna go into the small field I'm in. Still sitting here now cause I've got another gobbling on private property next to me so I'm hoping he will ease his way over  my dad will be out tomoro with the shotgun so I'm assuming one of these guys are going down


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 23, 2013)

Good luck to you too Al. Looks like its going to be another wet morning.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 23, 2013)

Hope you get a chance to stick him snook. Good luck to you and your Dad tomorrow.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 23, 2013)

I hit Coosawattee today, not even one gobble.  I was checked by the DNR Officer, and he comented how impressed he was that out of the 4 hunters he had checked 3 of us were using bows.  I may head out to my other spot in the morning depending on the weather.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 23, 2013)

A rough start this morning as the rains swept in on us right at fly down time. The thunder was right behind it and I knew it would get the toms fired up- and it did. He started booming about 100 yards away but with the heavy rain I could not tell if he could hear me. We were seriously pressed for time as we had to be in Athens in the late morning and I was thinking about wrapping it up when I looked out of the blind to see a jake and a 2 year old at full strut at 30 yards. I had the deadly Avian jake out with two PHD hens in my kill pattern and they never hesitated. I was running the camera and not paying attention to my son Luke getting ready for the shot. When they got to the decoy at full strut I looked down and Luke still had his bow on the ground. He looked up and said he wanted to pass on the shot thinking they were both jakes.  I convinced him that one was a young two year old and he needed to whack it. He said OK but added that he wanted to let it put on a show for the camera at 5 yards. It was awesome to watch that bird strut his stuff and peck that Avain jake.  After a bit, he settled in at full draw and hit the bird hard but the video showed that it was hit high. 
Just after the shot, the skys really opened up and we looked for the bird in a driving rain for about an hour. Luke found the bird had circled behind the blind and it was walking out ahead of him trying to hide.  I jumped the bird again and it moved away from me but was moving very slowly.  We had no choice but to let it go and race to Athens. I don't think I have ever been more wet than when we got home from looking for that bird.  We did not get home till dark but will be out there in the morning to hunt and then search for the bird.  A tough start but I feel confident that if it is dead we will find it close by. It is Lukes first bird with a stickbow. Wish us luck.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 24, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Hope you get a chance to stick him snook. Good luck to you and your Dad tomorrow.



Thanks! Good luck to you and everyone else. 
Jerry it sounds like y'all had a great hunt! Hope you find him! Good luck


----------



## Al33 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hope you find Luke's Tom before the yotes do. 

Very heavy rain here before daylight but looks like it is going to clear on radar only a few gobbles from two toms different locations. Nothing seen so far but the day is young. Stay tuned to this channel for late breaking news from the blind.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Great stories after just one day! 

Good luck to all, and Jerry, I hope you find that bird for Luke before the yotes!


 Go git em" Al!

 I still have a few weeks to practice, but as cold and snowy as it's been, I'm OK with that.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good thing im not a quiter cause this turkey hunting with the longbow is no joke! Could have killed 5 with a shotgun between yesterday and this morning but just can't seem to get a shot. It's def more fun this way though  my dad did get lucky and shot 2 nice gobblers this morning! He was very excited especially because they were his first and he called them in on his own! Headed back in for one more try. Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 24, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Good thing im not a quiter cause this turkey hunting with the longbow is no joke! Could have killed 5 with a shotgun between yesterday and this morning but just can't seem to get a shot. It's def more fun this way though  my dad did get lucky and shot 2 nice gobblers this morning! He was very excited especially because they were his first and he called them in on his own! Headed back in for one more try. Hope everyone's having a great weekend!



Keep after 'em snook, the rewards will be so worth it when it all comes together.

I am back home with an empty cooler. My biggest disappointment just occurred a few minutes ago when I tried to save the video files from my Kodak Sport camera and they got lost in cyber space. The SD card got wiped clean too. It allowed me to save a few from the entire batch but the ones I wanted the most were lost.

I came out of the blind at Noon and only saw one hen at 11:05. Heard a good bit of gobbling but nothing real close. I sure was anxious to try out the string tracker.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Good thing im not a quiter cause this turkey hunting with the longbow is no joke! Could have killed 5 with a shotgun between yesterday and this morning but just can't seem to get a shot. It's def more fun this way though  my dad did get lucky and shot 2 nice gobblers this morning! He was very excited especially because they were his first and he called them in on his own! Headed back in for one more try. Hope everyone's having a great weekend!



Sounds like a great day of hunting! Congrats to your Dad!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 24, 2013)

Thats makes good memories Jerry(;-)


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, I should have moved the blind. I got a late start and when I got close to my area there were about 10 turkeys feeding around in front of where I was gonna put my blind. At least three of them were Toms. I  made my way around them and got in my blind. Tried calling to them, but they were unimpressed. Around 2:30 I watched another Tom strut around in the same spot . My wife and I will be going back next weekend and I know where I'm putting the blind this time. I bet the birds will be at the old blind location then.  

 Maybe we should spilt up and hunt both spots.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like you fellers have been in them. I been working but hope to go in the Morning. I roosted one this evening that gobbled several times off the roost. If I can get him to fly down on my side I`ll have a chance. If he flies on the other side of the creek....I`ll do yard work.RC


----------



## Al33 (Mar 24, 2013)

robert carter said:


> I roosted one this evening that gobbled several times off the roost. If I can get him to fly down on my side I`ll have a chance. If he flies on the other side of the creek....I`ll do yard work.RC



 Hope you don't have to use the rake tomorrow, at least not until after you have put your bird in the freezer.

Good luck RC!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 24, 2013)

I decided to remove this video after giving it some thought which I should have given it before posting it up. No one complained to me or anyone else that I am aware of, I just feel it was not a good thing to share. Sorry!!


----------



## snook24 (Mar 25, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Hope you get a chance to stick him snook. Good luck to you and your Dad tomorrow.





longbowdave1 said:


> Sounds like a great day of hunting! Congrats to your Dad!



Thanks! Surprisingly it was 2 fantastic days of hunting despite the cold wind and rain... Well cold to us lol we don't have 2 foot of snow like you do haha dad was so excited he cooked one of the birds soon as he got home. 
Nice video al! Glad you were able to save it.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Confession Time*


I REALLY didn’t want to share this 8 yard miss with all of you but cannot lie when asked if I got a shot so may as well get it over with. Additionally and after reviewing it  on video I wanted to show you that even a turkey can duck the string, something I never thought about.

Here is how it went down: 
I wanted put to the string tracker to the test. I was trying to get the shot off before the tom left the viewing frame of the camera and before he got to the tree. When I couldn’t get to anchor quick enough I had to wait until he passed the tree and lean back to avoid hitting the left side of the shot window. From the sound of the shot I also suspect my bottom bow limb rubbed the plastic wall of the blind but never felt it. In any event the video shows the shot was pretty good, maybe an inch high. I was amazed to see in the video that the tom actually squatted and the arrow passed under the rear of his wings and over his back. You will see a white patch on the far tree and it is at the perfect height for a body vitals shot as he passes. The arrow is a bit nock high in the tree but the head is stuck at the top of that white patch. View the video in full screen and use your pause button to freeze frame it a few times as the arrow makes it’s way. You will see clearly the orange fletchings passing under the rear of his wings. Even so, I missed at 8 yards.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/06fpIaop6GE?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/06fpIaop6GE?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## snook24 (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww man that's to bad! Atleast you got a shot! I was wondering in the last video why you didn't shoot at them lol next time...next time


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2013)

Man Al....hate that. Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. I headed up to Blue Ridge and sat in a blind Saturday morning while it rained. We didn't see or hear any birds. I am going to give it a try with the long bow this Saturday! Here is a pic of my new turkey hunting partner! BTW she has a beautiful smile under that camo mask!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> Man Al....hate that. Sounds like everyone had a great time this weekend. I headed up to Blue Ridge and sat in a blind Saturday morning while it rained. We didn't see or hear any birds. I am going to give it a try with the long bow this Saturday! Here is a pic of my new turkey hunting partner! BTW she has a beautiful smile under that camo mask!



Enjoyed the hunting pic's of Rachel on FB too!

Charlie (baldfish) will be proud of me for not hitting the tree in front of the tom.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I was wondering in the last video why you didn't shoot at them lol next time...next time



They were not directly in front of my blind and could not have shot at them if I had wanted to. I had intended on letting them walk hoping for the big boys but temptation got the better of me when he walked in at 8 yards. I want to get a video like Jerry did of the string spooling out of the tracker spool as the critter makes his getaway attempt.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha I don't blame you! I would've to!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 25, 2013)

Boy you just barely missed him Al. Count that as a warm up shot on one of the big boys.



Robert, when I first saw that pic on my phone on FaceBook I thought you two were doing a Duck Commanders impersonation.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Boy you just barely missed him Al. Count that as a warm up shot on one of the big boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert, when I first saw that pic on my phone on FaceBook I thought you two were doing a Duck Commanders impersonation.



That's what Rachel said we looked like. I asked her what she thought about turkey hunting and she said even though it rained on us and was cold she loved it! Can't wait to get her back out there when the weather is nice and they are gobbling!!!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Bird flew on the otherside of the creek so I went and checked a camera I had on an island. See the dead palmetto limb. Its a blind where I killed a jake last year.RC


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Anybody see the strutter in the back?RC


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Only problem is the island is about a 100 yard square. Easy to loose a bird like that. I`m gonna tie on a treeshark and try  Brother Al`s head shot....This evening Lord Willing.RC


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

On my iPhone I think I see his White head way in the back


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

He is actually straight over the two hens back near a tree. To the left a bit is another hen coming through.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 25, 2013)

Good luck! Nice pics!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

robert carter said:


> He is actually straight over the two hens back near a tree. To the left a bit is another hen coming through.



I am now on my big puter and that was what I was looking at on the iphone. Funny thing is I didn't realize there were two hens until I got to the big screen.

Good luck with him RC!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 25, 2013)

aL, DON'T SHOOT THE WRONG BIRD.(coon shoot)mikE


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> aL, DON'T SHOOT THE WRONG BIRD.(coon shoot)mikE



That wasn't nice Mike!

BTW, layoff the cap lock key.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got a text from RC that he just shot a tom and hit him hard. He is still in his blind working a second tom that didn't get spooked too bad as the wind is blowing hard.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 25, 2013)

He did just got the pic from Jonathan


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great videos Al! keep em' coming!


----------



## snook24 (Mar 26, 2013)

I also forgot to say in my stories that I had a big boom from thunder and had 2 gobble at it sat morning. Coolest thing I've had while hunting  I also had two the next morning hammer down when my dad shot. Tht was nice cause they had got quiet and I lost them


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 28, 2013)

Al is trying to give RC a run for the money.  The rest of us are going to have to step up our game.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> Al is trying to give RC a run for the money.  The rest of us are going to have to step up our game.



Apparently lol to bad I don't have anymore vacation time at work


----------



## Al33 (Mar 28, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Apparently lol to bad I don't have anymore vacation time at work



Being retired does give me an advantage. I hope all of you get retired one day.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 28, 2013)

One day. Not gonna rush it though  congrats al great season so far!


----------



## hogless (Mar 28, 2013)

Way to go al


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2013)

A bump just to let all know I have updated the kill list.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7648378&postcount=39

Come on fella's, the season is just about to get good. When the dogwoods start blooming you need to be there. Good luck to each and everyone of you. We need more trad bow kilt toms.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 10, 2013)

there was another kill today!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Trad bow scores #2*

BIG Tom. 

That makes 7 total so far in the contest.


----------



## markland (Apr 12, 2013)

There is another kill today as well but I will let him tell ya about it!  But big dominant gobbler is dead so bring on the woods chorus!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thought some of you might enjoy this bit of game cam footage.
<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KFl8p2-pqo?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KFl8p2-pqo?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is another one from my camera blind. These 5 jakes were not real sure about my Avian jake decoy and kept their distance. For some reason the one bringing up the rear started putting and that was the signal for all of them to move on. I don't know how many times I have seen turkeys hop up on that log for a better look around but it happens often. Maybe I need to move the log closer to the blind. Right before I got the camera turned on one of the closest ones gobbled and he sounded like a mature bird.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hk0lZNJVH9c?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hk0lZNJVH9c?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## whossbows (Apr 14, 2013)

I saw one one day(;-)


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 16, 2013)

I had one gobble at me this morning, but he would not come down off his hill and play.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thought I would give a turkey report.

I have been hard at it and this #3 bird has presented quite a challenge for me. I should have tagged out but I blew it on more than one occasion.

I hunted 5.5 hours yesterday evening and 6.5 hours today and never heard or saw the first tom. I saw hens 3 different times yesterday and once today. None of the hens had suitors following them that I saw.The toms have become real shy of my permanent blind so I have been relocating using the Double Bull trying to fool them but that hasn't worked either. Only 18 days left in the season to get it done and I will only get to hunt a few of them.  Going to let things rest up at my club and head to the mountains for my next effort.

I hope all of you in this contest get to go some more and wish you all the best of good luck.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 28, 2013)

Pulling for you Al. My birds have disappeared on my lease so giving them a week or so to calm back down. Called up a jake yesterday morning on NF but couldn't get a shot at him. Storming this morning so staying home and tying up some flies.


----------



## Al33 (May 7, 2013)

Congrat's to RC who tagged out on the toms today!!!

One week left and it's gotten tough but still doable so keep after 'em.


----------



## whossbows (May 14, 2013)

And the winner is


----------



## Al33 (May 15, 2013)

whossbows said:


> And the winner is



I'm in my blind now trying to catch up to RC.  Wow, what a morning already. Called in one of several toms I heard gobbling and some hens. The tom came in behind me and gobbled 4 x's within 15 yards. Rocked my world and had my dateline pump working hard. 

This is my last hunt of the season and can only do a half day. It has been the most exciting turkey season ever for me and I should have got my limit a long time back. Thank you Lord for another turkey season, it was awesome.


----------



## jerry russell (May 15, 2013)

It is an awesome morning. I have worked two birds so far and they are gobbling like crazy today. One is gobbling to a backup alarm on a loader working nearby. Going to be a good day for sure. Good luck Al. I got my fingers crossed that you will get #3.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Al33 (May 15, 2013)

charlie 2 arrow said:


>



Don't get choked on that popcorn Charlie, the fat lady ain't sung yet.  I know of at least two others in this contest still trying as I type, but I concede it looks like Ol RC is gonna win this one too.


----------



## robert carter (May 15, 2013)

Good luck fellers!!! hope ya`ll gaff one today.
 This is how I spent the last morning Turkeys season...


----------



## Al33 (May 15, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Good luck fellers!!! hope ya`ll gaff one today.
> This is how I spent the last morning Turkeys season...



Thanks! Looks like you are having a great day too. Had another exciting close encounter @ 10:45 but he wouldn't come into my shooting window. Less than an hour for me now.


----------



## trad bow (May 15, 2013)

My last day had me out in the woods also trying for #3 but ended up with getting # 1.


----------



## jerry russell (May 15, 2013)

Hunted hard today and got close on toms two different times. Ten hours in the blind but you can stick a fork in me. I am done. Bring on the spring bears, hogs and bowfishing.


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations RC, you are the man sir!!! I should have you an item in the mail today, hope you like it.

This has been a lot of fun, thank you whosbows!!! Like Jerry, I am pooped but had one of the most exciting turkey seasons ever. If it didn't end until May 31st I reckon I would be right back up there this morning still trying for #3.

Thanks to all of you for playing in this contest! Some of you have never killed a turkey period but were willing to get in and compete just for the fun of it. You knew you were at a disadvantage before jumping in but you did anyway and I admire that.
No doubt about it, guys like me that are retired or others who live among or real close to the turkeys have the advantage but then again when it comes to hunting turkeys you just never know what will happen. Sometimes all the presumed advantages are of little benefit even with a shotgun much less a trad bow. The one thing I have learned more than anything else when it comes to hunting the toms is; "If you ever start thinking you know something about them or you have them  figured out, they will feed you a big slice of humble pie."


There were 28 contestants and 9 toms killed. That's pretty impressive if you ask me.

OK folks, get your packages together and send them to Robert, he deserves them!


----------



## robert carter (May 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I`m lucky to live where some birds are at. There is a turkey dusting 20 yards from my mailbox. I killed turkeys twice I heard gobble from the yard. But when your in the woods trying to get him to come its still Turkey hunting. 

    I had my best ever Turkey season with a bow. I had 13 gobblers under 25 yards and took 4 shots kilt three and schooled one. Missed a Jake when 5 came in one day. I have found out the last few years that I do better getting turkeys to come in after 10:00 for some reason. I am basically one lucky rascal to be honest.But sitting in a blind in good spots 80+ hours does help. I am persistent.
   Al has killed a lot of turkeys and Tradbow has been a bowhunting hero of mine for a long time. They both old and wise you know....RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 16, 2013)

Congrats to all of ya'll. Mike


----------



## Red Arrow (May 16, 2013)

"There were 28 contestants and 9 toms killed"   Wow, that is impressive.  Congratulations to RC and all that connected.   Lee


----------



## markland (May 16, 2013)

Congrats RC you da man!  Again!  LOL
Been pushing for my buddy Jeff to get that 3rd bird but just didn't happen but here is what his consolation prize was for his last day hunt!  Never know what you might call in!  Glad he got it and hope we can get more of them as well!
Congrats to all and I know Al was hard at it trying to limit out, but just happy so many had good luck unlike me!


----------



## tee p (May 17, 2013)

My hat is off to you guys who killed turkeys, I hunted more this year than I ever have and still couldn't even pull off one shot.  You guys are hard core.  So where do we send the goodies?


----------



## Lorren68 (May 17, 2013)

I need an address for RC so I can get his "GIFT" in the mail.


----------



## robert carter (May 17, 2013)

Thank you guys for having a contest. It was fun . I love turkey hunting!!!RC

Robert Carter
853 Bethel Freewill rd.
Baxley , Ga.
31513


----------



## Clipper (May 17, 2013)

I didn't hunt much the first part of the season due to other demands and the weather being rainy.  I did see birds at a distance on two occasions but never got a bird to come to my calls.  I spent the last 3 days of the season walking creeks on a WMA trying to kill a hog.  I'm not giving up on the hogs yet, either.  My club has a few hogs and I plan to keep after them this summer.

Congratulations, RC.  I will get your gift/prize in the mail.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 18, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Thank you guys for having a contest. It was fun . I love turkey hunting!!!RC
> 
> Robert Carter
> 853 Bethel Freewill rd.
> ...


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> robert carter said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys for having a contest. It was fun . I love turkey hunting!!!RC
> ...


----------



## robert carter (May 19, 2013)

Got the work of art you sent AL. It is beautiful. You have a wonderful talent and I will show this thing off for sure. I will post pics later. Thanks,RC.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 2, 2013)

Its been awhile since Ive been on but awesome job RC! It was a fun season trying. I may have not killed one with the longbow but learned much more this year with failure than by killing them with a shotgun.  Ill find something soon to send you


----------



## whossbows (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine is in the mail..maybe it will come in handy


----------

